# AND THE WINNER IS



## Greg Rempe (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats to Helen Plouffe on winning the BBQ Central Labor Day raffle!!


----------



## mar52 (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulaations!  Can't wait to see your first cook!

Kudos to all involved.


----------



## TheCook (Sep 2, 2008)

RECOUNT!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 2, 2008)

Helen who??


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 3, 2008)

Must be Puff's alter ego.

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations Helen!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 3, 2008)

WOOT!!!

Awesome thats just wonderful, Helen rocks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 3, 2008)

She runied the live call in part of the show...but congrats any way!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations Helen! Well we know that cooker will be put to good use!


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go Helen, we know that it was your raw skill and talent in the BBQ field that helped you win... so tell us what your stradegy was in winning the Labor Day Raffle....


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Helen!
And a big thanks to Mr. Wolfe for making it all happen.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go Helen.


----------



## Unity (Sep 3, 2008)

Dang, my winning ticket was _right there_ next to yours.    Congrats, Helen.   

--John


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Helen.. Those extra tickets payed off. I can't think of a better person to win the smoker... Oh wait.. ME...Want to sell it? j/k.. You're going to a ticket in California for pollution now.. .. Have fun and take many pics and videos.. See ya around.. Thanks again LW & GR


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Helen. Please keep us posted on your first cook with it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks!  Sorry I have been MIA.  I was driving up to Sacramento Tuesday night and just got back late last night.  I'm pretty damn excited! I'm in the process of finalizing things with Wolfe. I promise I won't sell it...and promise a cook on it when fiscal year ends Sept 30


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2008)

Woot!!

Have fun Helen!


----------



## Griff (Sep 4, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> and promise a cook on it when fiscal year ends Sept 30



Helen, this sounds suspiciously like you're letting work interfere with fun.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 16, 2008)

Just an update...

The grill should be delivered here within the next week.  I decided to put down an extra chunk of change for a Primo Jr., table, and goodies.  I know I'll get more use out it....or I'd like to think I will.  I'll need to stain and seal the table before using, so it will still be a while before any cooking  

If anyone has some recommendations on sealing cypress, please let me know.  My current plan is seal with 3-4 coats of a marine type sealant since I live by the coast.


----------



## Unity (Sep 16, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Just an update...
> 
> I decided to put down an extra chunk of change for a Primo Jr., table, and goodies.


You're playing right into his hand, Helen.   

--John


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 16, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh totally... I won't deny it.  Hey, I don't know many who could pass up just paying up a fraction of the cost for a new toy   Plus, the table should be nice addition when I sell it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh totally... I won't deny it.  Hey, I don't know many who could pass up just paying up a fraction of the cost for a new toy   Plus, the table should be nice addition when I sell it.[/quote:2bi5dkhl]

Exactly!


----------



## Griff (Sep 16, 2008)

That Larry is so clever.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2008)

The option of upgrading was offered to the winner before the raffle drawing and Helen took advantage of it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> The option of upgrading was offered to the winner before the raffle drawing and Helen took advantage of it!



She would have been crazy if she didn't! Enjoy it Helen!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2008)

so can I have the Cookshak?


Helen, you should run for Governor of Alaska.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 18, 2008)

Pork fat makes a great sealant.    I mean I can't get it off of my concrete.  

Use a good exterior grade urethane sealant like Minwax and you will be fine.

edit sp


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 18, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Pork fat makes a great sealant.    I mean I can't get it off of my concrete.
> 
> Use a good exterior grade urethane sealant like Minwax and you will be fine.
> 
> edit sp



Cliff either _accidentally_ posted in the wrong thread...or he's been huffing Minwax and is PUI (Posting Under the Influence).


----------



## Griff (Sep 18, 2008)

Cliff's post has definately strayed off topic.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 18, 2008)

Five coats of pork fat.
Learn to shoot a gun.
Buy a winter coat.
Hang up the flip flops.
Take refresher courses on history, econ, etc.
CHECK!


----------



## Unity (Sep 18, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Five coats of pork fat.
> Learn to shoot a gun.
> Buy a winter coat.
> Hang up the flip flops.
> ...


Heck, Helen, come on up to the Oink. Somebody there will surely teach you how to shoot a gun. And you could maybe need a winter coat (or more likely just a jacket). There's lots of history and economics in NY, too.   

--John
(And all the pork fat you could ever use.)


----------

